# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  El youtube y el daño que NOS produce

## YaGo

Estaba por youtube viendo desastres varios en términos mágicos, y me encuantro con ESTO:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izp-ZS3QQl0&NR

Ciertamente, y últimamente, estoy planteándome hasta que puntos este tipo de cosas afectan a nuestro colectivo.

Últimamente uno se ecuentra con destrozos increíbles de juegos, o como en este caso, explicaciones claras de técnicas y/o juegos que todos hacemos o practicamos en youtube. Muchos no son de aquí, son extranjeros, y por tanto no podemos hacer nada por evitarlo, o casi nada (salvo votar el vídeo como "inapropiado" y dejarle un mensajito al sujeto en cuestión). Pero yo me pregunto ¿Por qué esta pasividad ante este ataque directo a lo que se supone que es uno de nuestros "amores"? Quiero decir, ¿por qué no nos preocupamos NOSOTROS de intentar evitar este tipo de cosas?

Si los trabajadores de un servicio público se sienten a disgusto con su trabajo hacen algo para que mejore, una huelga, una protesta, lo que sea, pero actúan. En cambio nosotros no hacemos nada, o casi nada por evitar eso que nos disgusta. Es un punto de autocrítica que creo conveniente. Yo, personalmente, creo (y por supuesto, digo desde ya que no estoy en contra, ¡ni mucho menos!) que el fenómeno nadaxaquí (programa que me satisface enormemente) ha provocado el que muchos conozcan este arte y por consiguiente el acercamiento de muchas personas a él. Aparte, Shalakabula ha provocado a su vez (aparte del acercamiento) el creer que con una semana de práctica se podía hacer cualquier efecto (muchos habrá que hayan pensado que si Romay, con sus grandes manos, o Chiquito de la Calzada, con su "gracia" particular lo "hacen" en tan poco tiempo, ellos también pueden). Si además, unimos todo esto al youtube, su autocensura completamente nula y su desconocimiento total de lo que se puede colgando en la red, pues apaga y vámonos.

Esto es un vídeo explicativo. Dentro de lo malo, casi lo prefiero. Se pueden hacer miles de cosas sin un salto.

Pero me duelen más los vídeos en los que se coge un juego que uno puede haber estado trabajando durante años y llegue un individuo sin ningún tipo de moral mágica y lo "haga" nefastamente.

Digamos que todo esto viene a que deberíamos hacer algo, nosotros, ya que es a nosotros a los que provoca el daño. Se trataría de proponer algo que por lo menos paliase la situación, que cada vez va más en aumento.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Qué propones para evitarlo?

----------


## lop1

Lo unico que se puede hacer es el "flag as inapropiate" (que no sirve para nada...) No hay nada que hacer..

Un Saludo

----------


## ignoto

Pues si que hay algo que se puede hacer.

No acceder a Youtube.

Cuanto menos se acceda, mas daño se le hace.

----------


## Ella

> Pues si que hay algo que se puede hacer.
> 
> No acceder a Youtube.
> 
> Cuanto menos se acceda, mas daño se le hace.


ignoto fue de los que no tomaron cava...

----------


## BusyMan

¿Por qué hace más daño youtube que este foro?

Está abierto y muestra todos los secretos al aire libre.

¿Por qué hace más daño que una web de magia abierta en la que se muestra y explica todo claramente sin filtro?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Este foro explica secretos, o cómo hacer el salto?

¿Por qué no hacemos una manifestación enfrente de la Moncloa? No serviría para mucho, pero solo por ver la cara de ZP estaría interesante   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Y los de otros lados?  :roll: 
Venga la huelga ya!

----------


## jorg3

> ¿Por qué hace más daño youtube que este foro?
> 
> Está abierto y muestra todos los secretos al aire libre.
> 
> ¿Por qué hace más daño que una web de magia abierta en la que se muestra y explica todo claramente sin filtro?


Porque al youtube accede mucha mas gente que a este foro y otras paginas de magia, ademas aqui no se suelen ver cosas claras

----------


## ganu

Se podria responderle (hablo del video que colgo YaGo particularmente) pidiendole que quite el video (que va a ser que no), pero lamentablemente hay mucha gente que GASTA su tiempo (deben de tener mucho) en aprender trucos (como ellos lo llaman) o tecnicas para correr a enseñarselas a los demas para que vean que es el mas guay, el mas "enrollao" o el mas friki.

Tanto tiempo GASTADO en aprender "trucos" en los que otras personas han EMPLEADO años en desarrollar, aprender o ejercitar esos mismos "trucos".

Asi como internet es el 95% de las veces una gran herramienta de aprendizaje, siempre hay un 5% que perjudica  en gran medida a ciertos artes, enseñanzas o como querais llamarlo.

Por desgracia "creo" que no hay nada que hacer (esté quien esté en el gobierno, nos tomarían por el pito del sereno y no es filosofia derrotista), a no ser que seas un hacker (no leer cracker) y te tomes la ley por tu mano (cosa que en ningun momento fomento o trato de fomentar en esta lneas que aqui escribo).

----------


## YaGo

Este foro, desde mi punto de vista, hace cierto daño a la magia, eso no lo voy a negar, pero no tienen acceso todos los aprendices de vídeo del mundo, como es el otro caso.

No estoy hablando de una cruzada contra este tipo de gente, me refiero a nuestros ámbitos de vida. Estoy seguro de que más de uno de nosotros conocemos a alguien que hace estas cosas. Se trata de, no sé, mentalizar, intentar ver lo que vale esto, en definitiva, cuidarlo un poco.

----------


## ne0_

¿Y el gobierno que pinta?
Manifestacion a la central de google en sillicon valley(california), eso esta mejor eh? los gastos ya son otra cosa...   :Lol:  
saludos
PD: Lo que dice ignoto me parece razonable, ser nosotros los que dejemos de verlos, aparte de poner comentarios y dejarlo negativamente no se me ocurre otra cosa. Si nadie le hace publicidad, no se quien se pondra a ver esos videos a no ser que trate de ""aprender"" magia.

----------


## Gandalf

Yago, creo que en esta ocasión, pese a que estoy de acuerdo contigo en parte, no tengo la misma opinión que tú con respecto a que haya que hacer algo para evitarlo.

Yo ya he comentado en alguna ocasión como veía yo Internet y la comparaba con una enorme biblioteca. Tu vas a las biblioteca de tu pueblo y es muy posible encontrar libros de magia al alcance de cualquiera que quiera curiosear en ellos. ¿Proponemos que los quiten? ¿Tendría sentido? Si vas a la FNAC podrás encontrar los Roberto Lights al alcance de cualquiera. ¿Les proponemos que no los tengan tan accesibles?

Otra cosa es que ahora la magia está de moda e internet es la manera más rápida de acceder a cualquier tipo de información. Además Youtube está de moda. Y todo eso junto nos da la sensación que pone en peligro todo nuestros secretos.

Luego hay que saber valorar que gente intenta acceder a esos secretos y que fruto sacan de ellos. ¿Cuantos de tus amigos y familiares han intentado acceder a esa información de Youtube? Te aseguro que entre mis conocidos ninguno. Alguno cuando le niego el secreto de un juego dice "Eso seguro que lo encuentro en internet". Y yo les contesto "Si, ahí está", pero luego no lo ha buscado. Por que salvo real interés no nos molestamos en buscar, ni siquiera con sangoogle. Y si terminan investigando tampoco creo que haya que preocuparse ni dar nada por perdido. Al fin y al cabo muchos empezamos así, destripando algún secreto.

¿Que dices?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Amigo Gandalf, 

No se que opinará Yago despues de oir tu alegato, pero mi opinión es que tienes toda la razón.

Internet es un arma de doble filo, eso esta muy claro. Yo no lo voy a criticar, porque me da de comer, porque me hizo recuperar una aficción como la magia, y porque creo que aporta un paso adelante para la libertad de información.

Pero si querría puntualizar las que para mi son las únicas formas de defendernos de estos ataques a nuestro arte:

1.- *Predicar con el ejemplo:* si no queremos que la gente publique videos con calidad técnica deplorable sea cual sea el medio por el que se difunda, no lo hagamos nosotros tampoco.

2.- *No publicitar los contenidos indeseados:* es decir, que si alguien ve un video en no se que sitio donde se revela la mitad de la historia de la cartomagia, lo que menos ayuda es publicar el enlace en cualquier foro u otro medio para que todo el mundo pueda ver la barbarie. Justamente este tipo de actos ayuda a la difusión de dichos contenidos.

3.- *Crítica constructiva y educativa:* intentar concienciar al que publica videos "malos" de que no debe hacerlo, no porque su magia sea una mierda, que no es constructivo, sino porque debe proteger los secretos de la magia. La gente tiene que entender que el día que todo el mundo sepa lo que es un fp, un salto, un doble, etc... la magia va a dejar de tener la admiración de que ahora dispone por parte del profano. Muchas veces he visto comentarios en youtube del tipo: "No publiques videos asi, mejora tu magia, para evitar exponer los secretos". Para mi esta ES la solución, porque conciencia pero no por imposición, sino tocando en la herida.

4.- *No se le puede pedir peras al olmo:* considero que a foros como este puede entrar CUALQUIERA, y entre cualquiera se encuentra mi abuelo, mi primo de 7 años, ... Esto supone que el nivel de madurez social de la gente que aqui habla, no es siempre el mismo. No puedes concienciar a un chico de 12 años, que lleva haciendo magia desde el martes pasado, a que no revele secretos, a que no publique videos sin estar preparado, etc... porque sencillamente NO LO VA A ENTENDER. 

5.- *No dar coba a las chorradas:* cuando una persona entra en este foro y pregunta: "¿COMO SE HACE PARA VOLAR?", con que haya UNA y SOLO UNA persona que conteste, en el futuro habrá muchas mas preguntas de este tipo. A esto no se puede contestar: "HAY MUCHAS VERSIONES DE LEVITACION. CUAL TE INTERESA.", porque la pregunta NO MERECE respuesta, asi de claro, y no debemos contestar ninguno, ni para SI, ni para NO. Si aislamos este tipo de preguntas, la gente vera que no se les hace ni caso, y no volveran a preguntar.

En definitiva creo, como decia un compañero de mi curro:

"PODRIAS ESTAR TODA LA VIDA MATANDO TONTOS, Y SEGUIRIA HABIENDO TONTOS"

Esta bonita reflexión me lleva a deciros, que hagamos lo que hagamos, quizas mejore algo, pero JAMAS tendrá solucion.

Un abrazo para todos.
[/list]

----------


## zarkov

Bueno Miguel, hoy te has levantado lúcido. ¿Ves como la abstinencia agudiza los sentidos?   :Lol:  

Sobre lo que dices en el punto 2 párrafo primero:
Yo he visto vídeos donde se revelan secretos a partir de la publicación del enlace en este foro y en otros. De no ser así nunca lo hubiera buscado.
Cuando ponemos el enlace aquí, en una zona totalmente abierta, le estamos dando una publicidad que no tenía.

Y sobre lo que se comentaba relativo a este foro abierto en comparación con otros de más difícila acceso, basta con darse una vuelta y comparar los nicks en uno y otro para darnos cuenta que ya no existen reductos cerrados con pregunta o con adivinanza. Internet, los mp's, el messenger, es lo que tiene.
Pero comprendo perfectamente la indignación de Yago aunque creo que hay que preocuparse relativamente de este asunto.

----------


## ExTrEm0

En mi opinión Youtube no "daña" sólo a la magia sino a casi todas las artes. Por ejemplo, la música. Por ejemplo, la música que más me gusta, el rap. Ves a cada pringado intentando rapearse algo y encima lo cuelga como si fuese una gran cosa... En fin, yo no digo que no rapee ni mucho menos, a base de errores se va aprendiendo (como en casi todo), pero no lo cuelgues como si fueses bueno o intentando hacer algo. Eso ahce que la gente lo vea y piense: "Pues vaya mierda es el rap". Lo digo de forma subjetiva, pero igualmente pasa con alguien que se cree alguien tocando una canción famosa con la guitarra siendo muy novato y jode una obra de arte. En fin... ahí queda.

----------


## torino

Yo tambien opino que youtube perjudica, y tengo una propuesta que haceros. Ademas de pulsar "flag as inapropiated" podemos ir a esta direccion: http://thiscause.org/p/step2.php?p=Depot52666DB y rellenar los datos. Es para que no publiquen videos de magia. El segundo paso te pide una donacion. Pero si no quereis realizarla hay un link abajo que lleva directamente a los ultimos participantes. Repito: no es obligatorio pagar. Pasar el link a todos los que podais.
http://thiscause.org/p/step2.php?p=Depot52666DB

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Lo he soñado o la web esta que indicas, es en esa que tienes que firmar usando el raton.

¿Porque mejor no le daís a la web esa la clave de la VISA, el pin del movil, y vuestras huellas escaneadas?

Anda, queeee!!!

Saludos!

----------


## torino

Perdona pero no veo nada malo en ello :shock: . Si explicas los riesgos que tiene pues vale.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Perdona pero no veo nada malo en ello :shock: . Si explicas los riesgos que tiene pues vale.


¿Que explique que riesgos tiene plasmar tu firma en una web que no pertenece a ninguna empresa conocida, sino a un particular llamado Matthew Darrow, tal y como aparece en el registro de su dominio, la cual no esta bajo HTTPS, lo cual significa que todo el mundo va a ver tu firma?

Pues no se que puede tener de malo, que te suplanten firmando por ejemplo?

Lo grave no es que alguno de vosotros piqueís haciendolo, sino que ya es la segunda vez que alguien lo publicita en este foro, poniendo en riesgo a todos.

(cuando digo firma me refiero a que hay que firmar como cuando firmas un contrato)

----------


## torino

Ahora mismo me lo quito de la firma...hehe sorry si es algo malo. No lo sabia, lo he hecho con mi mejor intencion. A partir de ahora solo me pondre a pulsar el boton de flag as inapropiated.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> A partir de ahora solo me pondre a pulsar el boton de flag as inapropiated.


Lo cual tampoco sirve de nada. ¿Qué opcion pulsas después de ponerlo como inapropiado? ¿por qué razón?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Ya me estoy imaginando la situación:

DIRECTIVO DE YOUTUBE: Mari Pili (secretaria), convoca una reunión con la junta de accionistas y con todos los directores.

SECRETARIA: ¿Y eso, ha pasado algo?

DIRECTIVO DE YOUTUBE: Si, que por lo visto hay gente desalmada, que publica videos haciendo juegos de magia mal hechos.

SECRETARIA: ¿Aviso al presidente?


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## guilledc

Muchachos, como han dicho marcarles la clasificacion de "flag as inappopriate" 

Es la unica forma que tenemos para tratar de defender un poco los secretos, igualmente estoy seguro que quien entra a youtube y escribe "empalme de una carta" es alguien que al menos tiene idea lo que esta buscando y tal vez quiere un tutorial visual. 

Si en algun caso un profano encontrara accidentalmente este tipo de videos y lo mirara, pensara "que joputa mira como lo hacian" pero en 48hs lo tiene olvidado. O si termina de verlo y se le acerca un buen artista (no solo un buen manipulador) y se lo hace en la cara lo engañara igual, pues en youtube suelen mostrar solo tecnicas aisladas de algun zapato que aprendio recien a hacer un empalme mas o menos decente y ya quiere mostrarlo al mundo. 

Bueno abrazos pa tuitos y a marcarlos como inapropiados!!!!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Muchachos, como han dicho marcarles la clasificacion de "flag as inappopriate"


vuelvo a repetir mi preguta. ¿De qué serviría?

¿Cuál de las opciones marcaríais?

1) Sexualy Explicit
2) Over 18 only content
3) Otros términos de violación de uso
4) Violencia gráfica
5) lo otro no sé qué es xD

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Claramente la 4, Violencia gráfica.

----------


## ignoto

Edito este mensaje porque puse una tontería en un mal momento.

 :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Claramente la 4, Violencia gráfica.


Y luego los de youtube miran el video y dicen:

DIRECTIVO DE YOUTUBE: Mari pili, ¿a ti te parece que esto es violencia?

SECRETARIA: Hombre... pues como no esté maltratando a esa carta que está rompiendo...

DIRECTIVO DE YOUTUBE: Si, que por lo visto hay gente desalmada que nos hace trabajar marcando videos que no son inapropiados

SECRETARIA: ¿Aviso al presidente?

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ranijo

> Estaba por youtube viendo desastres varios en términos mágicos...


Y que haces perdiendo el tiempo de semejante manera chiquillooo? Con la de videos buenos que hay por otros lares, y que nos enseñan tanto....  :Smile1: 




> Yo he visto vídeos donde se revelan secretos a partir de la publicación del enlace en este foro y en otros. De no ser así nunca lo hubiera buscado. 
> Cuando ponemos el enlace aquí, en una zona totalmente abierta, le estamos dando una publicidad que no tenía.


Creo que éste es el "kid" de la cuestión, más de la mitad del foro, no sabría nada de estos videos, si no fuese por la publicidad que se les da en el mismo.

Por otra parte, creo que se le da demasiada importancia a algo que no tiene tanta.....o eso creo yo. Me explico(uf, si puedo):
Suponiendo que de toda la gente que ven estos videos(hablando, por supuesto,en el caso de los videos explicativos), el 5% quiera realmente aprender y avanzar en el camino hacia "_MAGO_", será un suplemento a su aprendizaje(le servirá de algo). Al 95% restante se le quedará cara como de :shock: ....no, no puede ser eso, seguro que retocó el video con el ordenador...(y creedme que hay gente que lo piensa), y al tiempo se olvidará del asunto.
En el caso de los videos "chapuza", tres cuartas de lo mismo, a unos les servirá para aprender(lo que no deben hacer), y el resto pensará: joer, si lleva dos cartas ahí, pero cuando vea a un "_MAGO"_  haciendole LO MISMO(pero dentro de una rutina), ni de lejos creerá que es lo que vio en el youyube.

Ahí simplemente ven eso, un truco con cartas; pero nosotros(o eso espero algún día) le haremos _sentir el hermosísimo aleteo del misterio y bañarse y empaparse de la bellísima EMOCIÖN MAGICA_

Claro que, como dice el amigo Gandalf, ésto es sólo una opinión :Wink1:

----------


## magikko

"la mejor tecnica es aquella que parece que no existe"

Si un mago, alguien a quien le gusta la magia vé eso, talves aprenda y mejore un poco lo que sabe, talves sea una guía,valorará lo util que le ha sido y guardará el secreto.

El profano curioso verá como se hace y nada mas, talves en dos dias se le olvide.

El video muestra como hacer un salto, pon un salto o un riffle pass bien hecho, uno bien aplicado dentro de una rutina y no se dará cuenta de nada.

No estoy a favor de estas cosas en you tube, por que es injusto y por que va contra lo que es la magia, estoy a favor de que estas cosas se eliminen.

Un curioso solo tiene eso, una tecnica que solo vió y supo como se hacía, esa tecnica no es el pilar de la magia, no es el todo de este arte, toma toda la gama de armas que tenemos y has "magia" y no un truco.

"La mejor tecnica es aquella que parece que no existe..."

Hagamos que todo eso que se publica,todas esas tecnicas que se explican "no existan" en nustra magia.

----------


## runnerbcn

Pues a mi me parece que el chico del enlace no lo hace nada mal. Lo malo es la calidad del video, que con las webcams ya se sabe. De todos modos, y volviendo al tema, yo creo que si alguien, por casualidad o por curiosidad, se topa con este video o con cualquier otro, y en realidad no tiene el menor interés en aprender, lo verá, dirá "¡Anda! Es así como lo hacen" y a los dos días ni se acordará, y cuando vea por TV algún mago hacer un truco, ni se dará cuenta de que le han hecho un salto o un enfile o cualquier otra cosa, porque un mago, en un espectáculo, sabe (o debería saber) disimularlos. En este video lo ves porque te enseña como se hace, y además lo estás viendo fuera de su contexto, desnudo, sin distracciones ni misdirections ni charlas. Dentro de un juego la cosa cambia, y si te lo hace un buen mago (Tamariz, Migue, etc...) entonces olvídate. No se enterará en la vida. En mi opinión, creo que no hace tanto daño como nos puede parecer a simple vista. Una cosa que yo creo que influye y mucho es que la magia es el hobby que más se practica en USA, si mis datos son correctos. Esa es una de las causas de que tantos jóvenes americanos cuelguen videos suyos haciendo pases, manipulaciones, florituras y demás. Lo hacen llevados por el ego, o para saber la opinión de los demás o vete tú a saber, pero me gusta pensar que sólo un pequeña parte lo hace con mala fe.
Y para terminar la parrafada, una cosa que me ha pasado a mi, antes de que me interesase aprender, cuando mi única relación con la magia era lo que veía en TV, de tanto ver juegos en los que se usa el DL, al final descubrí la técnica sin haberla leído en ningún sitio (y se la pillé al mismísimo Juan Tamariz con el truco de la carta doblada que sube arriba del mazo) Esto quizás debería hacernos reflexionar y pensar que si siempre se usan las mismas técnicas, a fuerza de que la gente las vea, al final la peña se da cuenta, y no hace falta que se conecten al youtube para enterarse, lo cual, yo creo, es más perjudicial. Quizás lo que hace falta no sea "blindar" tanto el acceso al conocimiento a los profanos, sino renovar la técnica, cosa que no es nada fácil, por supuesto. No se qué opinaréis, a lo mejor sólo estoy diciendo tonterías   :Oops:  

Saludos.

----------


## Noelia

Bueno, creo que es normal que pasen estas cosas, sobre todo porque me parece que en estos momentos la magia está de moda y crea ese tipo de acciones. Cada vez cuesta menos obtener productos relacionados con la magia en cualquier tienda que no sea especializada, pero no por ello tenemos que preocuparnos (vamos , creo yo), ya que no TODO EL MUNDO está interesado en ella y en descubrir sus entresijos. Gracias a Dios.

----------


## lop1

Ahí está lo malo (en parte): Que está de moda. Creo que las tiendas online se tendrían que plantear hacer un pequeño formulario de registro para ver si de verdad es mago o aficionado. Claro que no lo harán porque perderían mucho dinero..

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Yonpiter

Creo que se comparan cosas diametralmente opuestas, como son la adquisición de articulos de mágia en establecimientos especializados y el colgar videos de magia en internet.
Primero partir de la base de que ninguno de nosotros nació sabiendo magia y para poder llevar a cabo nuestra afición hemos podido y tenido que comprar articulos en tiendas. ¿Una prueba de que eres mago para comprar? ¿Y si eres un gran mago en potencia pero todavia no has empezado?
Otra cosa MUY DISTINTA es que te CREAS un gran mago y publiques tus guarreridas por internet en lugares como youtube, donde la gente va a curiosear y a ver si aprende a hacer el juego que vio ayer por la tarde para hacerselo mañana a los colegas. Esos que cuelgan los videos son los culpables, muerte a ellos :evil: 
Pero también dejo caer un apunte... nuestro querido FPalmero tiene videos en  youtube al igual que otros muchos más profesionales y no tan profesionales, pero eso no hace daño a la magia, la alienta y la perdura, la comparte con los demás para que nosotros podamos aprender.
¿Os imaginais la de gente que coge un libro de magia y nada más empezarlo lo deja por que piensa que es muy dificil y que no tiene "cualidades" para ello?
Asi es que dejo aqui una moraleja: Tiendas de magia... a tutiplén, para que todo el mundo compre, que pruebe, que aprenda y otros se decepcionen. Youtube, como todo en la vida... muy bueno para lo bueno y muy malo para lo malo. 

PD: ¿Parece ser que del emule nos hemos olvidado? ¿Nadie se ha bajado nada de ahi? Pues igual que unos se lo pueden bajar otros... y hoy por hoy la magia está de moda, mañana estará de moda y perdurará, gracias a que siempre hay magos con ideas nuevas, presentaciones nuevas y espiritu nuevo.

Un saludo para todos ellos.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Ahí está lo malo (en parte): Que está de moda. *Creo que las tiendas online se tendrían que plantear hacer un pequeño formulario de registro para ver si de verdad es mago o aficionado*. Claro que no lo harán porque perderían mucho dinero..
> 
> Un Saludo  :D


¿Entonces los aficionados no podrían comprar? Eso es anticonstitucional, por discriminatorio y eso. Un aficionado tiene el mismo derecho, y debería de ser así siempre, a comprarse una baraja invisible -por poner un ejemplo- que un profesional (es que por más que lo piense no consigo encontrar una razón para justificar lo contrario) Incluso aunque no sea siquiera un aficionado. Aunque sea un chaval que se quedó flipando y no pueda dormir hasta que sepa cómo se hace un truco que ha visto en TV. En ese caso, reitero lo que he dicho antes, si de verdad tiene el gusanito de la magia, seguirá, y si no, se olvidará o lo dejará de lado (por lo caro que son los productos, por las horas que hay que dedicar, por lo que sea) Es como un filtro.

Saludos.

----------


## thexavi

Los últimos post, hacen referencia a lo que quería explicar.
Que pasa con los libros? 
Cualquiera puede comprar libros que se recomiendan en esta web y explica todas las técnicas habidas y por haber.
Y los videos de lessons in magic, y los dvd de aldo colombini, y los de palmero...
Ya sé que estos no son gratis, pero se pueden conseguir facilmente.

yo no conozco ningún amigo que busque en you tube como se ha hecho un truco que ha visto por tv, o en que libro se puede encontrar la explicación...

vosotros si?

----------


## dreaigon

El hermano de mi profesor de academia de informática estaba el otro día en la Web de tiendamagia, se me acercó y me comentó que ya sabia como hice el truco de la carta vuelta (baraja invisible), yo le pregunté que ganaba con eso, el me dijo que saber el secreto, bueno el "truco" me dijo..

Han pasado unas semanas y lo sigo viendo metido en esa página. Si sigue hay, ¿tendrá un verdadero interés? ¿Cuando sabemos si el interés por la magia es real, o solo es un "buscatrucos"? No creo que ese chaval este preparado para empezar con el Canuto, pero....¿quien soy yo para juzgarlo?¿y si en verdad ama la magia? no se, solo se que ver los secretos en el youtube solo le va a hacer mal, porque intentará hacer técnicas que están fuera de su alcance, por eso, si de verdad ama la magia, ¿por qué no aconsejarle? pero por otro lado ¿cuando sabemos si ese interés es verdad? Esto se desvía un poco del tema pero siguen siendo temas paralelos

----------


## iscariote

¿Y alguien va a aprender a hacer el salto por ese video? No.

Y los buscatrucos se acaban cansando y la razón es muy sencilla: no les gusta la magía.

----------


## Kal-El

Creo que el hecho de colocar los videos en la web no es malo.

Lo malo es que se ponen, en algunos casos, malos videos.

Lo realmente malo del youtube es que hay gente (que pueden ser aprendices o nada que ver con la magia -¿Profanos?-) que no tienen problemas en criticar y/o dar a conocer los secretos del juego.

*Busyman dice:*




> ¿Por qué hace más daño youtube que este foro? 
> 
> Está abierto y muestra todos los secretos al aire libre. 
> 
> ¿Por qué hace más daño que una web de magia abierta en la que se muestra y explica todo claramente sin filtro?


Creo Busyman que hay una diferencia muy grande entre Youtube y este foro.

Aqui al menos he encontrado casi nulas las posibilidades de resoluciòn de un juego abiertamente. Y si ha pasado no se ha dudado en reprenderlo o llamarle la atenciòn y por lo que he visto, aquel que ha cometido la falta, lo ha entendido muy bien.

Aparte existen aqui los MP, lo que restringe ese tipo de situaciones a las personas que realmente estan interesadas.

En Youtube, todos (cualquiera) ven todo y todos (cualquiera) opina y da detalles de hasta como "funciona" determinada cosa.

Se que tengo menos tiempo que vos en la magia y en el foro y que al menos hasta ahora, segun mi corta experiencia, aqui es el lugar mas seguro.

Creo que la soluciòn que dan *guilledc* y *Miguel Díaz* no habiendo por el momento otro metodo de queja, son los mas acertados.

----------


## luisblaine

magia para todos     :Wink:  y todas  8-), a los que no les interesa la magia yo pienso que la mayoria ni cuenta se dan de estas discuciones y esos videos no se si este mal, pero es lo que creo

----------


## tony_nwg

tiene cosas buenas y malas pero hay que saber usar 
este es el criss angel mexicano aca esta de moda en mexico

----------


## Mago Knapp

Acabo de ver el video, por cierto, lei tambien los comentarios, muchos magos le han pedido que retire el video y el contesta con insultos y dice "¿En verdad creen que la gente no interesada en magia anda todo el dia buscando explicaciones gratis"?

Le contesté:

No, la gente no interesada en la magia no, pero hay muchos curiosos NO MAGOS QUE SI!!! Y NO NECESITAN SABERLOS!!!

De todas formas exhorto a todos los magos a que cada vez que encuentren esta clase de videos los reporten, es tan sencillo como dar clic debajo del video a la derecha, dice "Flag as inapropiate", elijen "Other terms of use violation" y ya, en dias lo eliminan, más trabajo da estarlos subiendo que reportarlos, unidos tal vez hagamos la diferencia...  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Cuando se hace bien un juego, ningun profano podrá intuir el secreto aunque acabe de ver la explicación en you tube.le parecerá otro juego distinto.
 Ademas, si  nosotros que nos gusta la magia, somo incapaces de ver esos videos hasta el final, por lo infumables que son, imaginaros  hasta donde los puede ver alguien a quien no le interesa el tema.

 Y eso de que "si no nos conectamos, hacemos algun daño a you tube" a mí me parece infantil.

 Tambien explican como se hace el "moon walker" pero si se lo ves hacer Michael jackson te das cuenta que la explicacion´que te han dado no sirve para nada. En todo caso para apreciar mejor, lo dificil que es hacer las cosas bien.
 Que es de lo que se trata.

----------


## HEO-.

simplemente creo que con los pares hablarlo coma ahora para que como magos no se suban esas cosas por el bien de todos!!! nosotros inclusive de quienes suben el video...
you tube es una de las paginas mas visitadas y no pedemos hacer nada contra ello....
lo que si creo que esta bien es subir videos de magia pero sin explicacion

eso

HEO-.

----------


## CeReuS

Wassss :(

Me entristeze leer todo eso :S cada vez hay más gente que se encarga de dañar este arte.

Si se podria hacer una huelga, como  tambien podriamos pasar de meternos en youtube ya que eso tambien le aria mucho daño como vosotros bien decis...

Pero... tambien podriamos reclamar una nueva ley que se encargue de "castigar" a los que repartan información y enseñen trucos y tecnicas de magia sin la autorización de quien sea...

Podriamos hacer una huelga para que se admita esa LEY, asi estariamos totalmente protegidos y sabriamos con certeza que ningun farsante pueda estar explicando trucos y tecnicas. Y tendriamos total livertad para hacer todos los juegos de magia que quisieramos, ya que seria más dificil de que supieran como se hace.

Esa es mi opinión  :Wink1:  Bueno, tengo que reconocer que algo he aprendido de esos videos de youtube... pero tampoco hay que pasarse.

Un saludo!!

----------


## CeReuS

Otra cosa... ( perdon por escribir dos posts tan seguidos... )

Es denunciar a Youtube por facilitar el acceso a videos que nos pueden salir caros, teniendo más competencia ( eso no es tan malo... creo que somo todos una piña no? ) y por hacer que mucha más gente de la que pensais sepa muchos más trucos de los que pensais por culpa de estos videos... y la solución seria borrar todos esos videos o bien y mucho mejor seria que para acceder a ese tipo de videos al igual que para los X se necesita ser mayor de edad, para los videos de trucos de magia revelados se tenga que poner una contraseña que solo los magos sepan, alguna pregunta magica o similar...

Un saludo!!  :Wink1:

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

Yo he visito esta pagina en cuestion ademas de unos videos mal filmados oscuros incluso por niños hay unos que si me preocupan de una web llamada PM es muy buena en donde algunos profanos compran el video lo descargan y luego lo ponen sin autorización en esta pagina. esto es mas preocupante por que los juegos que se ejecutan son explicados por profesionales ahora yo me pregunto si es que  ellos no han tomado medidas como una organización dentro de los estados unidos para contrarestar esta pirateria.

Invito a alguien que conosca o se pueda comunicar con ellos y asesorarlos juridicamente para que se tomen medidas radicales.

No se si para sorpresa de ustedes pero yo he descubierto otra pagina de videos que contiene explicaciones igual que los videos de PM y me atreveria a decir que con un proceso de filmacion y edicion mas limpio explicito de tecnicas profesionales que los ya hay en You Tube. 

Ademas he notado que nuestro amado arte es muy vulnerable en la web; incluso yo jugando una vez sobre el significado de algo que no voy a mencionar en google por obvias razones logre ingresar a la zona secreta de la S.E. I. y facilmente leer todas las colaboraciones que aperecen en esta area sin ningun tipo de restricción. 

Con esto pretendo alertar para hacer mas seguras las paginas web que contienen informacion explicita de tecnicas y secretos de todas las especialidades magicas. 


Estoy Convencido que el internet va hacer la proxima batalla que nosotros vamos ha enfrentar pero como siempre saldremos avantes.

Un Magi cordial Saludo amigos!!!!

A ponernos las pilas.  

Gracias!!!

----------


## juanichi

Hola
Yo creo que con estos enlaces si perjudica a la magia, por 
divulgar como se hacen, eso que quede claro. 

Pero por otro lado pensándolo fríamente me pregunto que 
diferencia hay en vender un libro, dvd o truco de magia en una 
tienda de magia, librería o en una subasta por internet o algunos 
enlaces de compra y venta de magia, cuando cualquiera puede acceder 
a comprarlo

----------


## Claky

Has revivido el tema, pero ya que estamos pues comento lo que me parece. 

Una profanacion a la magia, hay un tipo que su eslogan es: Jodamos la Magia . Y se dedica a aprender trucos y a revelarlos posteriormente. Esta gente da asco y no deberia de existir, pero es asi...Un saludo!

----------


## Albertini

Yo no lo veo asi, son magos no profesionales y se dedican a mostrarle a la gente los trucos, nada mas. Mientras la gente siga acudiendo a los espectaculos os deberia de dar igual. Es como si yo me enfado cuando apareciese un nuevo libro en el mercado de configuracion avanzada de servidores, todo el mundo puede saber hacer con lo que me gano la vida si lee el libro, pero ni todo el mundo lo va a leer ni todo el mundo va a saber hacerlo despues de leerlo.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Yo no lo veo asi, son magos no profesionales y se dedican a mostrarle a la gente los trucos, nada mas


Efectivamente, lo que enseñan son los trucos, solo eso, se les ve todo a la mayoría, pero todo. Y el hecho de no ser profesional no tiene nada que ver con preocuparse de que lo que hagas esté bien hecho, por lo menos debería estar cubierta la trampa.

Por otra parte. ¿Qué ventaja tiene subir un juego al youtube, en lugar de hacerla en persona?.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por Albertini
> 
> Yo no lo veo asi, son magos no profesionales y se dedican a mostrarle a la gente los trucos, nada mas
> 
> 
> Efectivamente, lo que enseñan son los trucos, solo eso, se les ve todo a la mayoría, pero todo. Y el hecho de no ser profesional no tiene nada que ver con preocuparse de que lo que hagas esté bien hecho, por lo menos debería estar cubierta la trampa.
> 
> Por otra parte. ¿Qué ventaja tiene subir un juego al youtube, en lugar de hacerla en persona?.


Totalmente cierto, yo la verdad es que si tuviera que subir algún juego o algo sería para que me opinara gente con criterio y lo subiría a rapidshare o cosas  de ese estilo. A mi parecer lo único bueno que tiene youtube, son todos los maravillosos videos rescatados donde se pueden ver por ejemplo a Fred Kaps.

Un abrazo,

----------


## SteelEdge

Pienso que casi todos los que tenemos cierto amor al mundillo entramos a el fascinados por el halo de misterio, magia, secretos, etc que este emanaba.

En mi post de presentacion ya lo dije, cuando yo empece hace como 18 años, era casi imposible encontrar informacion, libros, etc, todo se revelaba muy a cuentagotas y la informacion se aprovechaba al maximo.Sol ose compartian los secretos con los colegas magos, era un circulo cerrado, abierto al que se queria introducir, pero del que no salia nada hacia afuera.

El otro dia fui a comprar un par de libros para regalar a un chaval que se esta metiendo en esto, y me di cuenta de la INMENSA cantidad de informacion que pulula por ahi (asi di con este foro).

El caso es que el libre acceso a tal cantidad de informacion va, por definicion, contra nuestro mundillo, nos guste o no.Sirve para difusion del mismo, por supuesto, y mucha gente lo tiene ahora mucho mas facil para dedicarse a esto y disfrutar, pero el halo de secreto, de tecnicas, nuestro argot....ya esta al alcance de cualquiera, y eso, queramos o no, nos perjudica, pero es inamovible.

Como ejemplo lo siguiente:

El dia 23 comimos juntos la familia de mi muejr, se empeñaron en que les hiciese algun juego, y le hice una rutina con el FP que en su dia le vi al genial Pepe Carrol (perdon alla donde estes porque jamas podre nisiquiera acercarme a tu estilo...), la explico por si alguien sabe el nombre de la rutina o donde encontrar el video, lo llevo buscando muuucho tiempo:

trataba la rutina y la conversacion sobre como enseñar un truco de magia haciendo desaparecer un pañuelo, metia un pañuelo en el puño y decia "hay que meterlo bien y cerrar la mano, porque si no lo metes bien el pañuelo SE VE (mientras abria la mano y el pañuelo habia desaparecido...!), asi que la punta del pañuelo (volvia a sacar el pañuelo que habia desaparecido de la mano!) ha de estar metida en la mano  asi el publico no ve el pañuelo (abria la mano y el pañuelo habia desaparecido otra vez...).Y no olvideis el color del pañuelo, a ver si lo vais a meter rojo (metia el pañuelo) y en vez de rojo resulta que el pañuelo es amarillo y la cagais...(el pañuelo se volvia amarillo...)....

Bueno, una sucesion de gags haciendo aparecer y desaparecer el pañuelo y cambiandolo de color, haciendo aparecer 2 pañuelos....una gozada, fue en el programa Magia Potagia de hace muuuchos años.

No ya solo la tecnica en si y la rutina eran geniales, si no la conversacion, el timming, las misdirections....todo genial.

Pues bien, como digo el dia 23 lo hice a peticion de toda la familia y al gente se quedo encantada, es una rutina muy efectista y graciosa, la gente se suele reir bastante si lo haces con gracia.

Pues bien, ayer 24 por la noche, en la cena, mi cuñado va y me dice: ya se como haces el "jueguecito" ese, es muy facil, ademas, el FP lo venden hasta en EBAY.

"Jueguecito" :Confused: ?.....Me jodio.

Y no porque me descubriese mi secreto ni el truco, si no porque simplemente echando 5 minutos en internet creia que hacer el truco es solo ponerse el FP y ya esta, que mi trabajo y presentacion no valian para nada, que habia truco y era un "parato", y lo que es peor, que cualquiera podria hacerlo en 2 minutos.

Y lo que mas me dolio es ver como algo tan magico y divertido como esta rutina que hacia el maestro Carrol, que aun la tengo y la tendre siempre metido en mi mente por el impacto y diversion que m causo, pasa a ser una simple "tonteria" que se puede hacer comprando un "parato" por internet.

Algo que para mi tenia un valor inconmensurable, aun conociendo el secreto, se devaluo totalmente a los ojos de mi cuñado y de la gente que esuchaba alrededor.

Afortunadamente, les pedi una baraja de cartas (para que no estuviesen "compradas en internet") y me "vengue" con dos o tres rutinas.

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

He encontrado la siguiente informacion que pienso puede ser valiosa para aquellos que sientan afectados y vulnerados sus derechos siendo  en yuotube.


Notificación de infracciones de derechos de copyright
Para remitirnos una notificación de infracción de derechos de copyright, deberás enviarnos una comunicación por escrito que contenga toda la información indicada a continuación con el siguiente formato para recibir posteriores indicaciones.

   1. Incluye una declaración en la que nos informes de que has encontrado en YouTube un vídeo que crees que infringe tus derechos de copyright (por ejemplo, "Por la presente confirmo que creo que el vídeo identificado abajo infringe mis derechos de copyright").
   2. Indícanos a qué país se aplican tus derechos de copyright.
   3. Indícanos el título del vídeo en cuestión y la dirección de Internet (URL) completa de su página de reproducción.
   4. Explícanos la forma en que ese vídeo infringe tus derechos de copyright (por ejemplo, se ha copiado el sonido, todo el vídeo es una copia de un vídeo original creado por ti, etc.).
   5. Identifica el tipo (por ejemplo, una película, una canción, un libro, etc.) y los detalles del material protegido por copyright (por ejemplo, título, editor, fechas, etc.) sobre el que posees los derechos que crees que se han infringido.Si esta información se encuentra disponible en Internet, podrá sernos de utilidad que nos envíes un vínculo.
   6. Proporciónanos la información de contacto necesaria para poder comunicarnos contigo (preferiblemente, una dirección de correo electrónico).
   7. Proporciónanos una información de contacto que podamos transmitirle a la persona que ha enviado el vídeo en cuestión para que pueda ponerse en contacto contigo y resolver el caso directamente (preferiblemente, una dirección de correo electrónico).
   8. Incluye la siguiente declaración: "Creo de buena fe que el uso del material protegido por copyright arriba descrito no está autorizado por el propietario de los derechos de copyright (ni por un tercero legalmente autorizado para actuar en su nombre) ni está permitido por la ley".
   9. Incluye la siguiente declaración: "Juro que la información contenida en esta notificación es exacta y que soy el propietario de los derechos de copyright o dispongo de un derecho legal exclusivo para emprender acciones legales con motivo de una infracción de tales derechos".
  10. Firma la notificación.Si envías la notificación por correo electrónico, se aceptará una firma física escaneada o una firma electrónica válida.
  11. Envía la notificación por escrito a la siguiente dirección:

Attn: YouTube Copyright Infringement Notification
Gordon House
Barrow Street
Dublin 4
Irlanda
Fax: +353 1 437 0741
Correo electrónico: escopyright@youtube.com

Asegúrate de que el contenido que has visto en YouTube infringe tus derechos de copyright.Si no estás seguro de cuáles son tus derechos de copyright o de si se han infringido, consulta primero con un asesor jurídico.Ten en cuenta que el uso de este procedimiento para realizar una alegación falsa o de mala fe relativa a una infracción de derechos de copyright puede tener consecuencias legales adversas en tu país.

Si deseas que se eliminen muchos vídeos o crees que vas a necesitar que se elimine continuamente de YouTube contenido que pueda ser infractor, te sugerimos que te registres en nuestro Programa de verificación de contenido para que podamos recibir notificaciones electrónicas, sin ningún margen de error, y eliminar cualquier contenido infractor de una forma significativamente más rápida.

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

Querido Albertini y Rafa de la Torre.

Si Oz Pearlman, Jay Noblezada, Brian Tudor no son magos profesionales siendo ellos algunos de los que aparecen en estos videos entonces segun tu criterio cuales son?


Gracias!


Magicordial Saludo!!!!!!!!!!!!   :  :Lol:

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> se les ve todo a la mayoría


Querido Erickson Perdomo, aprende a leer.

----------


## fedech88

El problema es que nos puede afectar a nosotros, pero a mucha gente que se niega a comprar un libro o DVD le sirve, y ese tipo de gente es mucha.

----------


## h0ax

um..
Este ultimo comentario me atañe. hay juegos que estan mal hechos y claro.. asi se aprenden los juegos. Otros no pero tmbn sirven para aprender.
Como ejemplo pongo el video de Fernando Alonso, no esta mal realizado pero gracias a el eprendi a hacer ese juego.
Ahi entra la doble moral, no?

----------


## Luis Esteban

oigan, estoy de acuerdo con ustedes , esta mal que youtube revele secretos (no propiamente ellos sino los usuarios) pero en realidad, los libros de magia desvelan muchisimos secretos, ¿que acaso no es lo mismo? pero bueno, yo empeze a aprender magia en youtube, ahora aprengo de canuto y la GEC

Saludos

----------


## tsunami_

No es lo mismo. Los libros revelan los secretos pero tienes que tener interés para buscarlos y comprarlos, sin embargo youtube es gratis.

Mucha gente fisga cualquier cosa que sea gratis pero en cuanto se le pide un mínimo de dinero, esto les disuade. Me refiero a cualquier cantidad pequeña, no a un libro caro.

Así gente que no está interesada lo ve pero no les interesaría si les dijeras: "Hay una conferencia de magia y la entrada cuesta un euro"

----------


## alexl6

deberiamos hacer algo al resoecto ¿pero que? podriamos poner una queja pero ¿de que serviria? podriamos denunciarlos pero ¿nos harian caso? podriamos hacer infinidad de cosas pero ninguna nos funcionaria.        

me explico: ellos ban a seguir igual no ban a cambiar. pero yo pienso que por lo menos para ver esa clase de cosas (que nos afecta muchisimo) pagaran un modico precio mas omenos lo que nosotros pagamos por libros o DVD.

 que no es justo que nosotros paguemos y ahora salga gratis en el youtube o en otra pagina es algo inaceptable deveriamos ponernos todos de acuerdo para poner una keja en nombre de todos eso digo yo y dejar de tanto ablar vamos acerlo.

A lo mejor no sirve de nada pero ¿que perdemos por intentarlo? ¡¡¡¡¡¡¿KIEN ESTA CON MIGO?!!!!!!     8-)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Yo creo que basta ya de mirarnos el ombligo.... ¿a cuanta gente creeis que le interesa realmente la magia? ¿y ver magia?

Por favor, hay que ser realista, mientras en este país exista el futbol, los deportes de velocidad, y otras muchas cosas, siempre habrá una minoría interesada por la magia. y, siguiendo con la minoría, ¿cuantos creéis que perderían el tiempo buscando un efecto que han visto? (eso suponiendo que conozcan el nombre del efecto o el creador para poder buscarlo), pues muy poquitos. Lo dicho, mi comentario para los "rookies", que suelen ser los que más se molestan con estos temas, aun a sabiendas que muchos de ellos si no hubiera sido por los videos del youtube no sabrían quién es Rene Lavand. Si no vierais tantos videos en el youtube no tendríais esa apreciación totalmente sesgada de la realidad (cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición). Mi consejo de hoy es dejad de preocuparos por lo que la gente hace y empezar a mejorar lo que hacéis vosotros, y no olviden Supervitaminarse y Mineralizarse. 

Un abrazo
 :Wink:

----------


## AHC

Encontre algo para dejarles.
A mi me cuesta mucho tiempo y dinero aprender BIEN este arte y no me gusta algunas cosas que veo.

http://www.petitiononline.com/32594442/


Saludos
ARIEL

----------


## casho

sabían que david copperfield, penguin magic entre otros amenazaron con demandar a youtube si no eliminaban los vídeos que explicaban sus magias.. youtube elimino una gran variedad de estos vídeos.. asi que propongo si ven algún vídeo que explica alguna magia en especifica enviárselo al creador de dicha magia (la dirección del vídeo exacta) e indicarle que ese vídeo violenta los derechos del copyright y la ética de la magia.. de seguro el autor de dicha magia tomara cartas en el asunto..

Yo ya lo hice con una magia que revelaba un efecto de Jay sankey le envié la carta y a las 2 semanas el me contesto que youtube había eliminado el vídeo..

----------


## Marco Antonio

como hicieramos eso también con los cantantes que utilizan canciones con copyright para demostrar sus dotes de destrozacanciones en el youtube, o también con esos que plagian y hacen cortometrajes inspirados en películas, o esos que.... etc., etc, etc.  "amos" ya, que todos somos mayorcitos. Si quereis podeis también empezar una cadena de favores, quien sabe igual llegais al "tio youtube" y retira su hipermultimillonaria factoría de internet y salvais la magia.

Abrazos

----------


## Mago Gon

Una cancion es algo que no se "guarda" para sorprender, el secreto de un juego, si. Por eso no es lo mismo que alguien cante y se grabe con canciones de artistas famosos, a que alguien aprenda un juego , y se grabe destrozandolo para colgarlo en internet.
No solo es un acto destructivo para la magia, es un acto masoquista y soez, el chaval que lo graba , primero tiene que almenos, prepararlo algo, y la preparacion requiere un esfuerzo que aunque haya sido poco, ahi esta.El hecho de tirar por tierra el esfuerzo explicando su propio juego me parece algo que ralla la estupidez.No es igual explicarlo a un amigo mago que a millones de profanos deseosos de autodestruir sus ilusiones, algo que tampoco entenderé jamás.
En la esperanza de que algun día el yotuberismo acabe, se despide magicamente vuestro...
Mago Gon

----------


## Imata magic

Yo no pienso que este foro haga adño pues no se dice como hacer lso efectos solo recomendar ciertas cosas y si te das cuenta su inexperto pregunta algo mayormente no se le responde nunca damos nada en bandeja... en cunato a youtobe a quien diablos no le ah pasado hacer un fecto que se te acerque un hequer y te diga eso lose lo vi en youtube es estresante...pero teniendo a criss angel mostrando algunos trucos y mister m y otros magos como le decimos al publico no lo hagan va contra la libertad de expresion, la culpa la tenemos los magos por en algun momento comercializarnos tanto y soltar trucos por dinero a un espectador...

----------


## el_aspirante

No me he leído todo el post, sólo un par de mensajes. Aquí va mi opinión:

YouTube hace daño porque muestra secretos, los mismos que este foro y los mismos que los libros y DVDs que se venden en tiendas de magia. Antes de la llegada de internet era muy difícil aprender ilusionismo si no tenías a alguien que te aconsejara o enseñara pero los tiempos han cambiado. De todos modos creo que el usuario de YouTube normal no se dedica a buscar explicaciones de trucos de magia. Creo que somos nosotros los magos (o los aspirantes a mago) los que revolvemos la mierda YouTubera.

Profesionalmente vivo de mi trabajo como cantante y es bien sabido que en las sesiones de grabación en estudio se utiliza a mansalva el plugin Antares Autotune, en el pasado cercano un dispositivo hardware, que corrige los fallos de afinación. Sin este plugin la mitad de los discos no se podrían evitar por ética o vergüenza y nadie esconde su uso (más bien abuso, por suerte). Que la gente conozca la existencia de estos secretos de estudio no va a hacer que personajes incapaces de cantar sin el procesado del Autotune dejen de vender millones de discos, como por ejemplo Enrique Iglesias.

Saludos.

----------


## Wolfie

Pienso que no tiene la menor importancia. La magia no tiene nada que ver con todo esto que algunos decís. Pienso que algunos estáis demasiado obsesionados con la técnica y a lo mejor eso os hace perder un poco la perspectiva.

Parece mentira que nos hartemos de decir que la magia no es únicamente técnica, que ésta es sólo una pequeña parte del juego, que lo importante es la psicología, la presentación, etc. y luego nos asustemos por cosas como ésta.

El que se muestre una técnica en un video en Youtube no significa nada para un profano. Aunque un espectador profano logre detectar que hemos hecho, por ejemplo, un contaje elmsley, si el juego está bien estructurado es imposible que comprenda PARA QUÉ lo hemos hecho. Una técnica por sí sola no es un juego, no sirve de nada sin el contexto.

Más bien opino lo contrario. Este tipo de información puede ser un aliciente para que algunos se aficionen a este maravilloso mundo ¿o es que queremos ser los únicos? ¿alguno piensa fundar una organización secreta o algo así? Vaya tontería.

Destripadores de trucos los ha habido siempre a lo largo de la historia de la magia, y no han pasado de ser una simple anécdota.

Y ahora me voy a echar un vistazo al Youtube, a ver si encuentro alguna técnica nueva que no conozca, qué gran invento!!!!

P.D.:

Por cierto, el_aspirante, no sé qué tienen que ver las técnicas de magia con el Autotune. Más bien es todo lo contrario: el uso del Autotune es una farsa, es trampa; el empleo de las técnicas mágicas para nada es trampa,  sino como deberías saber, el resultado de muchos años de trabajo y esfuerzo, exactamente igual que hace un buen cantante.

----------

